# Tortoise has a lump on his neck



## robyn92 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi my tortoise has a lump on his neck and I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this before I take him to a vet.

Thank you


----------



## wellington (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like an abscess. I would take him to the vet, they should be the ones to take care of it.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah looks like an abcess. I would have the vet do a culture and micros pic smear of it to make sure it's not bacterial.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2014)

That's an ear abscess. Quite unusual to see in such a young tortoise. It usually presents in that location when there is an infection someplace in the tortoise, not necessarily in the ear location.

A vet will have to lance it for you. Besides seeing the lump on the outside like you do, it is also on the inside, inhibiting swallowing.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 4, 2014)

Sometimes a habitat that is too dry contributes to ear abscess. Don't know how that works, but it seems to be the case.


----------



## robyn92 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for everyone's help I have booked him in to see the vet this week!


----------

